# help with print test pattern & ink not printing etc



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

Hi all

I know Ive read lots of posts on this but I have tried everything ... its a strange one but maybe not to those more experienced than I.

Im running my Tjet 2 using bequette bags but with resolute Dupont inks in, Ive used it now for over a year, no issues...

I clean the machine regularly, flushing the head and cleaning the capping station etc.

In the last few weeks Ive had issues with magenta not giving a good test pattern, but i found that a few cleans and using an alcohol soaked pad applied on the head for a few seconds then leaving the capping station pad soaked and having the head docked above it for 10 mins, would then bring a good pattern, however... after a few prints I would notice the red in the print fading and on running a print pattern check would find magenta again lacking ...

I ran 10 prints a day ago, then at the end of the day I did a head clean and dampened the capping pad with some alcohol/ammonia solution (as I always have).

then yesterday I went to set the machine up for a print run and there is no yellow and no magenta ... I spent the whole day cleaning the capping station, flushing the heads and also flushing the individual colours with a syringe ... there was no resistance on the syringe and you could see the flush solution spraying out of the individual jets ..

I have reprimed the carts and also cleaned the bottom of each, also Ive cleaned the *nipples for want of a better word on the top of the head where the carts plugin.

I finally did several cleans with the cleaning carts in and left overnight.

Today so far I have spent 6 hours repeating the same, I have tried a spare capping station, its not a new one but its clean and was working when I removed it a while ago.

I thoroughly clean the capping pad ...

Im not sure if this is of an coincidence, but the Magenta & yellow bags are full, where as the cyan and black are 1/4 full as I need to re order. is it a pressure issue ??? only i would have thought it would be the low ones not printing and the full ones no issues ?

Im next going to remove the yellow and magenta bags and remove the bag plug and tubing connectors and clean... again worth pointing out that if I draw the ink from the bottom of the carts there is no resistance it bringing the ink from the bags, also I have noticed when I run a head clean the yellow and magenta ink does visibly travel along the tubing into the head and you can see yellow and magenta on the capping pad ...

Please any advice is really needed, I have several print jobs stacked up needing to print and ship :/

Ive dropped a line to EZ technical but not heard back as yet ...


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Have you tried gently soaking the head in some heated up CPS+CS fluid?

Wiper blade intact?

What's your humidity read out for the past 24 hours?

Any chance that air is entering the system, possibly where the hose hits the damper/cartridge?

Reverse waterfall?


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

treefox2118 said:


> Have you tried gently soaking the head in some heated up CPS+CS fluid?
> 
> Wiper blade intact?
> 
> ...


Im north west of the uk, temp remains the same and definitely no humidity lol, I always remove the wiperblade when I clean the capping station, I have a spare which I can try the rubber part is fine the leather parts seems fine, white, black & cyan patterns are A OK ...all tubing seems connected well


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

treefox2118 said:


> Have you tried gently soaking the head in some heated up CPS+CS fluid?


CPS+CS fluid? 

I have a alcohol ammonia mix... UK doesnt have windex I get this from a chemical co


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

i have just cleaned all tubing connections, & have syringed alcohol mix through individual jets, now leaving for 20 mins with it still in the head ... all I can think is the head is clogged, as everything else seems fine, but if the head was clogged surely that would mean the ink wouldnt flow when its running a clean ? the test pattern on magenta and yellow is around 0/1% hardly anything ...


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

CPS = "Clog Protection Solution" -- it's usually red.
CS = "Cleaning Solution" -- it's usually clear

Mix the two together, heat it up in the micro, put it in a very shallow dish or cap and gently immerse just the very bottom of the printhead in it to release clogs.

Humidity is key. You should aim for 50%+, and lower than 40% is going to cause troubles.

I would recheck to make sure that there isn't an air leak somewhere in your air system to that channel. I don't know your DTG model at all, but if there is a connection joint, check for leaks!


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

Many thanks ...

what is in the clog protection ... Im guess alcohol and maybe distilled water ?

I may order some Resolute inks do it here, but the mix i use so far .. fingers crossed has never let me down ... as sad as it sounds Im hopping it is a clogged head as at least i have half a chance ... but as I say when Ive had clogging before, the head wont allow any liquid through ... where as this time I can syringe it through and also ink passes through on a clean ... :/


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

A reverse waterfall is the opposite: you put cleaning solution in a little dish and pull it up through the printhead itself. If the clog is big and hardened, this can help remove it.

No one knows what is in CPS -- it's always a proprietary solution. I personally have never used alcohol on a printhead. I only use CS and CPS as needed. I never waterfall with CPS -- it appears to be really thick stuff, so I just use it for light soakings to remove any possible print residue.


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

well after leaving for 20 mins, still no yellow and very faint magenta, just leaving above a the soaked capping for a while ... its annoying as it was initially only magenta, yellow was fine ... im still thinking its something else other than the head but awaiting EZ to come back to me :/


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

SaintsDesigns said:


> Im north west of the uk, temp remains the same and definitely no humidity lol, I always remove the wiperblade when I clean the capping station, I have a spare which I can try the rubber part is fine the leather parts seems fine, white, black & cyan patterns are A OK ...all tubing seems connected well




You need to keep all direct to garment printers in a space with a 50% humidity level or higher - 24/7. If there is too little humidity you will have issues such as printhead clogging. You should have a humidity gauge to make sure you are at that level.
_


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

equipmentzone said:


> You need to keep all direct to garment printers in a space with a 50% humidity level or higher - 24/7. If there is too little humidity you will have issues such as printhead clogging. You should have a humidity gauge to make sure you are at that level.
> _



Ive never had a real issue with clogging, I work from a home workshop, the house itself is heated bar the office, I found that I initially had an issue when i had heat in the office ...

I really am beginning to think this isnt a clogging issue as I said I can purge the printhead with solution and it draws ink through on a clean ... :/


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

Btw, thanks for the cable harry, unfortunately on closer inspection it wasnt the cable at fault it is the connector on the board, it has dry solder joints, its fine at present if i dont disturb it ... I will have to get repaired when I can find my iron ...


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

SaintsDesigns said:


> Ive never had a real issue with clogging, I work from a home workshop, the house itself is heated bar the office, I found that I initially had an issue when i had heat in the office ...
> 
> I really am beginning to think this isnt a clogging issue as I said I can purge the printhead with solution and it draws ink through on a clean ... :/



Cleaning solution does not have as high a viscosity as ink does. So because cleaning solution can flow through the printhead nozzles does not mean ink will.

You need to maintain a proper humidity level. Ink flow is affected when humidity is too low.

_


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

equipmentzone said:


> Cleaning solution does not have as high a viscosity as ink does. So because cleaning solution can flow through the printhead nozzles does not mean ink will.
> 
> You need to maintain a proper humidity level. Ink flow is affected when humidity is too low.
> 
> _



Just looking at humidifiers now, but also as I say it does draw ink through on a clean, when I have had a clogged head in the early days, nothing would pass through, is there anything else other than printhead or capping station that would cause this ... white, black, cyan are fine, also if I do as suggested and heat some flush how long is a good time to soak for ?


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

I think Ive found the culprit, certainly for the yellow there is a hairline fracture at the base of the connector *nipple on the printhead where the carts connect, I removed the head and used a syringe and could see it seeping through the not really visible crack, this is what happened to my 1st printhead … the head itself is fine its the connectors on its case … so I assume unless someone has an old blocked head that I can remove the outer case off, Im going to have to get another new head :/


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

could you super glue the crack by initially putting a VERY thin coating so as to not allow it to go into the nipple? then once dry, you could put a thicker dab on top. if it's a "dead" head, then it may be worth a try.


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

I tried super glue on the old head no joy it came off, but I have just applied some pipe weld that i remembered I had bought for my ironman costume ... Ive also applied it to my old printhead, in the hopes one of them works rather than spend hard earned profits on another printhead, if anyone out there has a clogged one, but its case is ok and youre feeling charitable then please drop me an inbox


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

You can buy a printhead manifold adapter from alibaba.


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

really is that what its called ? will check now


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

not finding one :/ even tried under F138040


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

what other printers have the same printhead ... does the epson stylus 4000 pro ?


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

ignore found the answer *2100 2200 7600 9600*


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

does anyone know what type the manifold is im finding DX5 waterbased on alibaba but it doesnt list the 2200 pro


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

well so far no joy, Im old printhead is fubarred ... 
No help from the top well nothing constructive bar a quote on a new printhead for the price of a car .. just awaiting the chinese new year to end to get a more down to earth quote ...

Question ... if the capping station is at fault would only certain colours not print, or would it as I assume effect all ? The thing Im not getting is, when I run a head clean as in with ink carts in, you can clearly see the magenta and yellow being drawn through and you can see the ink on the capping pad, however when you print there is no magenta or yellow ...

I swear once I have nailed this, its going on fleebay and i will have to find the money to buy a real machine ! its been a bane from the get go ...


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

Ive just separated the printhead from the manifold, and the yellow and magenta tubes in the manifold are blocked, magenta and yellow are the two colours that have been recently changed ... does the fact that the manifold being blocked before the head indicate its the ink ?

All the inks are from the same supplier, the white is also new, but the black and blue where installed a few months ago and due to be replaced as running low ...

I always purge the last of any ink before installing new inks etc ... Im just wondering if I have a bad batch ? has anyone had something similar before ...

Im worried now as I will have to get a new printhead, but if the ink is bad then I could ruin that too :/

Is there a method of filtering the ink ?


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

the good news is that you can pull and push 100% rubbing alcohol through the plastic manifold to break up the clog. i've done this several times when i got a bad batch of white ink, and the alcohol broke it right up. just make sure you don't get this in your actual print head.


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

Ok a bit of a break through ish …

Ive now separated the manifold and printhead on the old printhead, syringed
the old manifold and its much better flow than the current one … so I put
the old manifold onto the current head and syringed with distilled water,
and bar one white it all flowed really well…

Ive now installed it in the printer and …

magenta is 100% test pattern, yellow is 85% one white is 50%, one white is
25% and the other white is 45%, cyan is 100% and black is 100% …
Previously with the current manifold and print head …

magenta was 0%% test pattern, yellow was 0% one white was 100%, one white was 100% and the other white was 100%, cyan was 100% and black was 100%

Soooo its seems its not the head its the manifold !…

Ive messaged a few co's in china waiting for replies … as its sods law I don't see manifolds of this type :/


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

23spiderman said:


> the good news is that you can pull and push 100% rubbing alcohol through the plastic manifold to break up the clog. i've done this several times when i got a bad batch of white ink, and the alcohol broke it right up. just make sure you don't get this in your actual print head.


lol i lost my temper with my 1st printhead when it completely clogged and used alcohol ammonia with a syringe in temper and .. it unclogged it... ive use it since and then flushed ... never had an issue, but im told it can dry the machine out


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

Ive now bought a Hydrometer and tested the %humidity, it was at 40/42% Ive now also purchased a humidifier and the office is now at 55/58% or 50% when the heat press in on and extractor is running ...

The head was working fine but now one of the whites has dropped out (Prior to buying the above)

I cant remove the printhead again as the connectors on the ribbon cable were lifting when I re fitted it, I have had a quote of $100 for a new cable, which is closer to what D ick turpin would have charged ...

Ive found a supplier who will do for $22 but shipping seems a little steep at $30 

Q. is the printhead ribbon cable in the Tjet a standard factory size ie not a custom cable ?

I have had several Chinese co's chewing at the bit to supply a new original unused printhead (or so they state) for $300 each + around $30 shipping which beats the unbelievable $900+ I was quoted "elsewhere".

I am struggling however to locate a spare capping station kit and the pads ? My pump is fine but I think the pad may need replacing...

Ive located a new carriage which Im hoping will solve my issue of white inks not resetting during printing the issue Ive had from the day I received the printer.

My current chemical supplier who I buy the UK equivalent of Windex from also supplies Iso Proyl Alcohol, which I believe can be used to unblock a printhead ? does anyone have any experience of this, ie method etc ?

Final Question, I have also purchased Resolute ink pink flush ... is this the equivalent type of cleaner that I received with my printer in the cleaning carts from EZ ?

Thanks again all.

Once I have the printer back to a good state of repair, im thinking I need to sell it on, by then it will have a new printhead, capping station, spare coding strips, new printhead cable, new carts and ink lines and full genuine Dupont ink bags ... Then I think I will be more careful what and where I buy my next one ... "fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me" lol


----------

